# Would Ciarra kindly stop making music.



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

She may be pretty hot, but her music is just about the worst I've ever heard.
Her first single 'Goodies' had a torturously monotonous instrumental that can only be likened to an asthmatic, wheezing ape, blowing on a broken dog whistle. The lyrics were totally vapid and nonsensical.
Her second single '2 Step', isn't much better. Only this time she's enlisted the help of Missy Elliot (we all love Missy), who seemse to be scraping the bottom of her lyrical barrel. The intrumental has extended beyond the two notes of her first single, to become somthing that's almost as complex as those pieces that you used to compose in music lessons on outdated keyboards when you were twelve.
Her voice is generic R'n'B, the default voice that pretty much every girl is given anyway.
Do people honestly like this stuff? Are the merely brainwashed into liking it by MTV? If, as I fear, peopel do like her songs, can they justify them? What the f*ck is so catchy about her music? I really don't get it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I concur

there was also a rumor that she was born with male sex organs, NO JOKE

somethin about her is strange & that may be it


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

HAHAHAHAH

I like goodies WAY better than that fucking two step song though


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> somethin about her is strange & that may be it


It's the way she dances. She's a good dancer, but girls shouldn't dance like that, it's just not graceful, it's like Monty Python or soemthing.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know who she is , most R and b in the charts these days is just generic crap. That akon song though, lonely the one that's number 1, goddamn I find that song annoying,the 'Im so lonely' lyric in that stupid fucking happy hardcore stupid tit style really pisses me off


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

falling_free said:


> I don't know who she is.


You're lucky mate!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

She was on that t.v show, punkd the other day. She is indeed very hot, but she seems like a stuck up bitch. They made fun of her name in the episode, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

I consider myself very adept at identifying she-males, and I think Ciara could definitely be one. Some of the best looking women started out male.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> I consider myself very adept at identifying she-males


And they fill kids heads full of English, Maths, etc. Shameful.



Homer Simpson said:


> Pfffft, why do I need English, I'm never goin' to England


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Having encountered a she-male just a few weeks ago, I can tell you that ciarra is definetly not one of them. You can be a female and can havemale organs inside of you. At least this is what my biology teacher told me in high school. Apparently Jamie Lee Curtis has male organs. i used to think she was pretty sexy. Gross!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Having encountered a she-male just a few weeks ago, I can tell you that ciarra is definetly not one of them.


you haven't met the right she-male!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Apparently Jamie Lee Curtis has male organs. i used to think she was pretty sexy. Gross!


dont' let a little manhood get in the way of true love


----------

